# Anyone watching the pentathlon?



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

As title


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

I'm replying to myself here...what awful riding!  Is that why no-one else is watching it?


----------



## imaginegenerous (11 August 2012)

Scary stuff. That fall was awful and as you say some of the riding is dire  what height are the fences?


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

I think they said 1m.20


----------



## SKW (11 August 2012)

Up to 1m20. It was making me quite uncomfortable watching it!!


----------



## redmone (11 August 2012)

Me and daughter are watching from behind our hands, after that one that went up and over. Rider and horse should have been checked more thoroughly before continuing. Still, they're all out there trying their best!


----------



## 4x4 (11 August 2012)

Scary I agree!


----------



## stolensilver (11 August 2012)

I'm glad its on. I think its the best illustration you could possibly get about how difficult and dangerous it is to ride a horse.

The Korean guy who accidentally made his horse rear over backwards and land on him was so brave to get back on and go over the jumps. He will know he could have been killed or paralysed.


----------



## sarabz (11 August 2012)

In some ways I really feel for these athletes - think about it - people who really appreciate each of the disciplines are ragging on every one of these competitors for not being good at their particular sport (fencing, swimming, etc). In each individual sport none of them would have a chance.


----------



## partypremier (11 August 2012)

I missed so much only just put it on they really show how easy the pure sj riders make it look so eat your words all the critics that said horse sports are poncy


----------



## Jump2It (11 August 2012)

sarabz said:



			In some ways I really feel for these athletes - think about it - people who really appreciate each of the disciplines are ragging on every one of these competitors for not being good at their particular sport (fencing, swimming, etc). In each individual sport none of them would have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

i can see you point but its not that they are bad compared to olympic level they are bad compared to local show level!!

Poor horses...


----------



## Wishful (11 August 2012)

Fencing was actually fairly competent. Less sophisticated tactically as it's 1 hit so you don't need to find 15 hits. Brits and Hungarians looked good compared with many.  Biggest issue is lack of differentiation in riding. Best swimmer / fencers gets a lead. Can only tie at top of riding and you can get lucky with friendly horse so some teams will not train the riding as much as less to gain!


----------



## Honeylight (11 August 2012)

redmone said:



			Me and daughter are watching from behind our hands, after that one that went up and over. Rider and horse should have been checked more thoroughly before continuing. Still, they're all out there trying their best!
		
Click to expand...

I was so surprised they were allowed to continue, given that in other equestrian sports a fall is an elimination & they are no longer allowed to remount in NH racing. I know the bell hadn't gone but the rider looked sore & was the horse checked over. He was very brave though.

Hope all those people who were saying "it's just toffs sitting on horses" were watching.


----------



## freckles22uk (11 August 2012)

Ive just put it on...


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 August 2012)

The horse that reared was pulled over backwards by his rider who had very unsympathetic hands, looks like most of the riders couldnt see a stride and I was impressed with the horses who just kept going.


----------



## dRats (11 August 2012)

The riders are supposed now to be of a better standard than at Beijing, I suppose they are as it is less dire! The women were much better last time so have hopes I wont be watching behind my hands tomorrow. Poor horses though.....who wants to see this standard these days, and at those prices, appart from the diehard fans of the sport? It won't be dropped tho, the Baron invented it as an Olympic sport. Agree with those who say it rebutts the 'anyone can ride a horse' merchants!


----------



## sally87 (11 August 2012)

I was there. Amazing atmosphere, really enjoyed it. I think the vast majority of competitors actually did well given they had only just met the horse and done 5 practice fences. Yes it was horrid with that Korean rider but it's a dangerous sport, accidents happen and as the horse had jumped round no problems yesterday probably no one could have foreseen it. There also was a vet in the ring ready to pull any horse that appeared to be struggling or stressed


----------



## pipsqueek (11 August 2012)

Was awful to watch, most of the riders could not ride (apart from a few exceptions including the Brits) & it made for extremely uncomfortable viewing.  The horses are all school-masters and have been schooled around the course by competent riders (making the sj part of the competition a farce anyway).  There were more displays of bad riding than at a local show and no way should this be in the Olympics broadcasted in front of millions, awful, awful, awful!!  They should scrap the riding part of it or if not lower the fences or maybe run it over less technical course, or maybe an xc type course.  It was embarassing to watch & god help the poor horses, wonder if some of them will ever want to jump again


----------

